# Bobbi Eden - Green Room ! - 13x



## Hotcharlie (4 Okt. 2006)

Erst kürzlich hat es bei mir an der Haustür geklingelt. Als ich aufmachte, stand da ne junge Lady mit wunderschönen Augen und sagte, sie heisst Bobbi ?! und muss dringend mal für kleine Mädchen. Natürlich hab ich sie reingelassen und ihr sofort mein giftgrünes Badezimmer gezeigt. Nachdem sie ihr "Geschäft" erledigt hatte, haben wir uns noch ne Weile unterhalten und eine kleine Mahlzeit zu uns genommen. Danach zeigte ich ihr mein Schlafzimmer. Am Morgen danach haben wir uns mit einem kleinen Küsschen verabschiedet. 

Meint ihr ich habe mich unmoralisch verhalten...?!


----------



## Muli (4 Okt. 2006)

Schicke Kontrastreiche Bilder von Bobbi! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## AMUN (4 Okt. 2006)

Die Bilder sind klasse... auch wenn eins hart an der grenze der FSK16 Verordnung schrammt 

Danke fürs Teilen


----------



## congo64 (15 Jan. 2011)

grün ist nicht so meins, aber der Rest.....


----------



## Etzel (5 Feb. 2012)

Bobbi Eden heisst sie


----------



## maikausberlin (9 Feb. 2012)

sexy -thx


----------

